

JQuery - How to simulate digg comments style - phatbyte
http://www.henriquebarroso.com/how-to-simulate-digg-comments-styl/
Today we will play (once again) with jQuery.
This time we will simulate the digg’s comment style, scroller style. I mean, let’s imitate how digg shows the more comments with jQuery (Ajax) and PHP.
======
daeken
I ask everyone, on behalf of the internet, to not implement this. Digg is
extraordinarily painful to use if you actually like to read the entire comment
tree. You either have to set it to show all (which, of course, means you have
to wait while all the AJAX calls take place, rather than it sending down a
page with the comments inline) or you have to click each comment and wait. I
don't know who thought this was a good idea from a usability standpoint, but
they're dead wrong.

